# cnc wood carving



## masoudpaye (Oct 11, 2011)

i need a cnc wood carving mechine.
This device is like cheap and small
Pleace help me!


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Not sure I understand all of your post. Are you trying to identify a certain CNC? Or are you looking for something inexpensive and compact?


----------



## masoudpaye (Oct 11, 2011)

i am looking for inexpensive and compact cnc.


----------



## gorbo (Jul 19, 2011)

The words inexpensive and CNC don`t often happen in the same sentence, I have found you spend money you get something that lasts, £1,000+ I would say is a average price it depends what you want: bed size, what do you want to use it for etc


----------



## dance0001 (Oct 20, 2011)

look on ebay, there are tons of 'em. not real expensive at all


----------

